# Planning remis en retard



## Arc en ciel (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous. 

Ça fait 1 an que j’ai 1 planning changeant tous les mois. Au contrat nous étions donc parti sur planning remis par mail ou papier 1 mois à l’avance. Sauf que je suis obligé de le réclamer tous les mois et souvent ils me le donnent en retard en trouvant toujours des excuses comme quoi ils n’ont pas le leur ou comme par hasard, ils viennent le matin même de recevoir le leur et vont du coup faire le mien….et cette semaine je leur dis que je n’ai toujours pas mon planning alors que je n’ai plus d’horaires fin de semaine prochaine. Je dis à la maman qu’il me le faut absolument et que 1 semaine de délai avant les prochains horaires c’était pas possible, c’était trop juste. Elle me répond que de toute façon à partir de maintenant ce sera 15 jours avant et pas plus, que c’est la loi et que vu que je ne suis pas d’accord pour qu’ils me changent les horaires quand bon leur semble, ce sera comme ca. 
Pourriez-vous me dire si il y a une loi dans notre convention collective qui stipule cela car j’ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien. 
Merci.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Ouah ils jouent aux patrons vos PE là ! et bien ils verraient si ils m'imposeraient les choses !!! vous travaillez combien d'heures par semaine ? si vous n'êtes pas au moins à 45h ils ne sont pas gênés !!! pour le délai je n'en sais rien voir les collègues mais du moment que sur le contrat il a été noté 1 mois si ils veulent 15 jours il va falloir un avenant et la preuve qu'ils ont raison ou pas !!!


----------



## Arc en ciel (24 Novembre 2022)

Hé non, 35 heures par semaine.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

En plus ce n'est même pas un temps complet donc perso je resterais sur mes positions ... Griselda va vous expliquer ... en tout cas ils veulent vous imposer 15 jours parce que justement vous n'êtes pas d'accord mais çà ne marche pas comme çà !


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

quel culot !!
je leur dirais mots pour mots que : 
" dans ce cas la loi les oblige a vous payer sur la base d'un temps plein soit 45h pour nous en effet la loi stipule qu'un temps partiel DOIT pouvoir être complété ce qui est impossible dans ces conditions.. donc vous leur dites qu'ils ont 3 solutions :
1- soit ils vous donnent le planning 1 mois a l'avance comme prévu au contrat
2- soit s'ils s'entêtent a jouer au patrons qui n'y connaissent rien aux lois et dans ce cas je peux aller au prud'homme pour faire requalifier le contrat à temps plein sur 45h semaine avec effet rétroactif comme la loi le prévoit..
3- me licencier te trouver une esclave qui acceptera leur demande illégale"


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

+1 avec Kikine

De plus la CCN dit 2 mois de délai de prévenance ce qui est applicable pour un contrat à temps plein (195h payées par mois).
La loi dit aussi que l'employeur DOIT respecter la CCN dont dépend son salarié. Donc tes PE doivent respecter la CCN des AMs, pas la leur de leur entreprise.
Ce n'est pas le problème de l'AM de savoir quelle relation ou organisation ils acceptent avec leurs entreprises.
Perso j'ai des planning variable, uniquement sur temps plein, avec horaires mini et maxi possible précisé, avec semaine type à defaut de planning remis à temps.
Si ça ne leur convient pas ils peuvent aussi payer touuus les horaires potentiels qui réclament donc ta dispo... et là ça fera peut être beaucoup plus que 45h/sem n'est ce pas?!

Avec les planning variables il est imperatif de bien expliquer comment et pourquoi ça marche ainsi avec nous et tout bien ecrire car les debordements sont fréquents voir inevitables...


----------



## Arc en ciel (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui , oui, ça leur reviendrait à payer 46,5h !!! 
A ce que j’ai compris vu la réflexion que j’ai eu hier soir c’est que, même en donnant un planning 1 mois avant , ils voulaient quand même  me changer les horaires dans le mois mais pas rajouter des heures en plus si ils en avaient besoin mais me décaler les horaires quand ils y en avaient envie pour ne pas payer des heures en sup. Je leur avait bien expliqué que ça n’a se faisait pas comme ça, que j’étais disponible si besoin pour des heures en plus le matin ou l’aprem mais on ne ne déplaçait pas des heures  et que les heures en plus devaient être payées. Ils ont tenté de faire des changements , j’ai refusé, du coup, je pense une petite vengeance personnelle de leur côté. Et , pourtant, je peux vous dire que je suis arrangeante et que je fais beaucoup pour leur enfant et pour eux . Mais effectivement, c’était mon 1er contrat comme ça, des parents qui paraissaient très sympa, très compréhensif….donc je n’ai pas assez blinder mon contrat. Ça m’apprendra.


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

et bien vous leur dites qu'à partir de maintenant vous ne serez plus arrangeante du tout que toute demande hors contrat, hors planning sera refusée d'office et que puisqu'ils le prennent ainsi vous ne vous gênerez pas pour faire valoir vos droits auprès des instances compétentes et que la CCN elle impose un délais de prévenance de 2 mois, que vous êtes déjà bien sympa de passer outre mais que désormais c'est terminé
si le planning n'est pas remis en temps et en heure alors se sra le planning précédent qui fera foi (comme le prévoit la loi aussi) et que toute heure hors planning sera refusée!!
 ya un moment faut savoir s'imposer et taper du poing sur la table 
faites leur un courrier en ar leur expliquant qu'ils se doivent à minima de respecter le contrat qu'ils ont signés


----------



## liline17 (25 Novembre 2022)

ATTENTION pour le délai de prévenance de 2 mois, j'ai fais des recherches sur la CCN et ce que j'ai trouvé concernait les semaines d'absences des AI, pas la remise des plannings variables, je n'ai d'ailleurs rien trouvé sur les plannings variables, et vous?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour suivez les conseils de kikine et griselda, faites un courrier si vous ne vous sentez pas apte à l'oral et de toute façons c'est mieux.

Par contre ne dites plus que vous êtes disponible au cas où.

Non, c'est trop facile pour l'employeur qui a bien compris que vous êtes dispo quand il le souhaite.  Donc désormais c'est accueil sur 35h semaines,  pas plus, sans report ni modulation du planning, n'oubliez pas que toutes les heures non prévues doivent êtres demandées par écrit et avoir reçu votre autorisation écrite.  Courage.


----------



## Arc en ciel (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui, là ça m’a servi de leçon. Donc plus aucun arrangement, je leur dis les choses de vive voix mais ils en font quand même qu’à leur tête. Comme quand je demande de ne pas mettre horaires de départ à 15h car c’est en plein dans la sieste ou heures d’arrivée pas pendant les repas , et bien non, chaque mois ils me mettent des départs à 15h où arrivées à 11h45 donc je leur ai mis par écrit. A voir si ça fera son chemin. 
En tout cas, merci à toutes pour vos réponses. Bonne journée.


----------



## kikine (25 Novembre 2022)

pfff a ce stade là je cherche vite un nouveau contrat pour les remplacer et leur coller ma dem au dernier moment


----------



## liline17 (25 Novembre 2022)

c'est clair que tu va t'épuiser avec eux, et pour un peu, ils attendent une place en crèche, ou cherchent à te remplacer, cherche vite un autre contrat


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Il est certain que si tout à déjà été expliqué, que malgrés tout ils veulent faire bouger les lignes du contrat (sans parler de la loi), je crains que tu n'arriveras pas à les empecher de tenter en permanence (comme l'enfant de 2 ans qui veut assoir sa loi, tant qu'il ne rencontre pas le cadre il continue d'essayer). Que faire?

- chercher un autre contrat puis démissionner
- respecter scupuleusement le contrat et rien d'autre: s'ils te trouvent suffisament désagréable en les renvoyant à leur frustration ils finiront peut être par te faire le cadeau de te licencier avant que tu ne demissionne. Pourquoi serait ce bien un cadeau? Parce qu'avec une rupture à l'initiative du PE et non de l'AM, tu ne perds pas tes droits chomage durant minimum 4 mois...


----------



## Arc en ciel (25 Novembre 2022)

Oui, peut-être, c’est ce que je me dis mais je ne pense vraiment pas qu’ils me licencient. Ils sont quand même contient qu’ils auront du mal à trouver quelqu’un d’autre avec un contrat comme le leur et leur enfant est très content de venir ne veut pas partir le soir et ils le voient et c’est pour ça que pour l’instant j’ai pas mis un terme au contrat, l’enfant est   tellement agréable, toujours le sourire que je me dis que je vais tenir encore un peu et on verra.


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Raison de plus pour ne pas flancher:
- tu sais parfaitement qu'aucune autre AM ne voudrait de ce contrat avec horaire compliqué
- ils le savent certainement aussi
- ils savent très bien que leur enfant est super bien chez toi

Leur rappeler les règles qu'ils doivent respecter ainsi que votre contrat n'est pas les piéger, bien au contraire.
N'ai pas peur de poser le cadre même si sur le moment ils vont grincer des dents, s'ils finissent par comprendre ils ne t'en respecteront que mieux.
Adresse toi aux 2 Parents car souvent l'un des 2 est plus enclin à être raisonnable.
Dis toi qu'avec les adultes ce n'est pas différent qu'avec les enfants: à chaque fois que tu auras cedé il te faudra tenir 10 fois pour inverser la tendance.
Si ta fermeté aboutis à une rupture de contrat ce sont bien les PE qui en seront le plus punis, pas toi. Et l'enfant dans tout ça? Et bien il devra faire avec ses Parents toute sa vie donc... il s'en sortira même sans toi.

On n'est pas censé avoir une lutte de pouvoir avec nos PE mais au contraire travailler main dans la main pour l'interêt de l'enfant. Mais certains adultes ont du mal avec ça. Quelque fois parce qu'ils sont eux mêmes malmenés dans leur entreprise ou bien parce qu'ils n'ont pas l'habitude de recevoir un "non".


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Novembre 2022)

Le petit n'est pour rien dans cette situation et en plus il est agréable ! alors il aurait fallu qu'il soit une "peste" pour que vous bougiez ... j'espère que vous n'allez pas continuer dans leur sens avec tout ce que l'on vous a expliqué mais j'ai un gros DOUTE !


----------

